# Exercise limits for 3 month old puppy?



## pennyboozer (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a 3 month old female GSD named Anke. Obviously she needs some exercise, and I am just wanting to make sure I'm not pushing her.

Trying to get back in shape so I'm trying to run a few times a week first thing in the morning. I'd like Anke to go with me so I have taken her a few times. She's still puppy clumsy but eager to go and is doing alright with it.

I haven't run her for more than a mile and a half so far. To be honest, I'm really out of shape so we are running at the same pace right now. She's usually thirsty and takes a nap when we come home, but she doesn't seem utterly drained. 

Is it ok for me to take her that far? I'm not seeing any sign that it's too much for her, but I want to make sure.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

no no no no!!! Don't run a puppy! At this age she should be playing on surfaces that aren't hard on her joints. Exercise for her is play. Chasing a toy. Racing around the yard with the zoomies. Especially running her a mile or more. That's too much and can be damaging to her joints. You shouldn't jog/run a puppy until at least a year of age. Around 6-7 months old you can do walks, again ideally softer surfaces than concrete or even hard dirt roads (though that's better than concrete). Allow the pup to self limit. You can also do hikes. You'd both be getting exercise and your pup would also be getting to sniff and be stimulated by sights and smells.


----------



## Briarwoodpups (Feb 20, 2007)

I've heard a rule of thumb of 5 minutes of structured exercise for each month that they are old, usually in the form of a walk. Unlimited free choice exercise in the form of play as they'll naturally wear themselves out. I don't know how scientific it is, but that's the guidelines I've always followed, FWIW.

Love the advice KZoppa gave, too!


----------

